# Link to broadband connection failed, Reconnect Pending....



## Eeshan (Aug 21, 2010)

Dunno why but when I download torrents from our ISP's torrent site and IF my speed reach 500KBPS+ my connection automatically drops and says
"Link to smile(ISP NAME) failed, Reconnect Pending..."
And when I click redial, it redials without any delay. I contacted my broadband's office for the problem, and they said to change my password(***). And, this only happens after my torrent download speed reaches 500+KBPS and if I cap the speed to 300 or sometimes 250KBPS it seems okay.
PS: This happens when Uploading also


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

